# please help - does my puppy have worms? poo pics



## helloallxx (Oct 27, 2015)

hi I think my puppys have worms? they have had dewormer but I have just noticed they have seedy bits in poos. never really noticed them before. they are still feeding off mam and weening. I have tried to call vets but engaged for ages then no answer  can you please look at pics to see if its worm eggs as their not long and stringy?


----------



## helloallxx (Oct 27, 2015)

just to add these seedy things don't move


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

if they have just been wormed and had worms its just the dead bits comming out. Means the wormer is doing its job.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think he has worms. Pups have threadworm, which appears like strings of spaghetti.

Are you sure he hasn't eaten something, rice or similar?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What are you feeding?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks like food that hasn't been well digested to me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> It looks like food that hasn't been well digested to me.


That's what I thought, it looks like Muddys Chappie poo


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

What does he eat? Could be dead worms. Although as already said they are normally longer.


----------



## helloallxx (Oct 27, 2015)

hi all, thank you all so much for your replys. they are feeding off mum still and having skinners food. no rice. their very small pieces that do not move. their otherwise happy healthy pups. I wondered whether it was a bit like baby poo cause that goes a bit seedy doesn't it due to milk? could it be due to fats or something in milk? your help and expertise is very much appreciated.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You can always send a sample off for analysis to wormcount to put your mind at rest. 
http://wormcount.com


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Skinners food without rice? Which one is that? Does it contain other cereals? I spoke to a Skinners rep in June and they said they had no plans to introduce a cereal-free food into their range.
My litters' poo wasn't bitty like that in the photo. I weaned them on to Barking Heads cereal free puppy food.


----------



## helloallxx (Oct 27, 2015)

its skinners puppy field and trail. that's a really good idea malmum


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

helloallxx said:


> its skinners puppy field and trail. that's a really good idea malmum


Skinners field and trial puppy DOES contain rice, along with other cereals.
*Ingredients: * Chicken meat meal (min 30%), *maize*, chicken fat, *white* *rice, oats, maize gluten meal*, sunflower meal, whole linseed, beet pulp, whole dried egg, vitamins, minerals and trace elements, yeast, MOS.
Crude Protein: 27%
Crude Oils & Fats: 18%
Crude Fibres: 2.5%
Crude Ash: 8%

No wonder the poo looks like it does. Maize is one of the most indigestible cereals you can get. Skinners field and trial duck and rice or salmon and rice are OK as budget foods for dogs intolerant of cereals other than rice. I wouldn't touch any of their other products.


----------



## helloallxx (Oct 27, 2015)

very interesting thanks that makes much more sense  thumbs up! xx


----------

